# MARCH THROWDOWN



## bmudd14474

This months theme will be .......................................................
Breakfast


Your dish has to have something that is smoked. It can be any kind of dish ie. starter, main, etc... 
If you have any questions please let me know.

View media item 292984


 I can't wait to see this one unfold. It will run until end of day 3/31/14


The rules are the same and available HERE. 

*
Code Word: BACON



Please submit all entries to me by the end of the day on 3/31/14  Please email all entries to [email protected]

The 2 prizes this month are the following.

A super fast Thermapen provided by SMF.

and 

a A-Maze-N Smoker Prize package provided by A-Maze-N Products



Good Luck everyone. Now get those wheels turning.*


----------



## webowabo

Cant wait.. love the Throwdowns!


----------



## raastros2

hmm


----------



## eman

Sherrie said she got this!


----------



## seenred

This is gonna be fun...Can't wait!

Red


----------



## jarjarchef

Ok......... We shall see what comes from this........


----------



## kitt

I am in 

Kitt


----------



## tucson bbq fan

Going to be fun - I'm in


----------



## bigsmoken

im gonna be the weiner


----------



## bdskelly

Tough one Brian.  Lots of ways to go with this one.  Cant wait to see what this group of culinary genius will come up with!

Brian


----------



## pc farmer

I better get thinking.


----------



## chuckles

My favorite meal. Can hardly wait to see what others come up with. Can't get Fatty out of my mind, but my thoughts on that don't seem all that creative.


----------



## monty

Now that I am retired.........lookout! But we have to get outta the Vermont winter first. Cheers, all!


----------



## dcarch

Not sure I can do this one.

I never eat breakfast. 

Is coffee considered breakfast? Smoked coffee doesn't sound right. :-)

dcarch


----------



## pc farmer

dcarch said:


> Not sure I can do this one.
> 
> I never eat breakfast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dcarch




Me either.  Breakfast for supper?       I can't even use eggs.


----------



## stlmyke

Im in on this one, thinking... thinking... thinking.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Yay!!!! This should be a fun a fun one!


----------



## dougmays

oh man i rarely cook OR eat breakfast haha! *brainstorming*


----------



## a basham

Im in!


----------



## miamirick

dougmays said:


> oh man i rarely cook OR eat breakfast haha! *brainstorming*



I'm with you!   My breakfast is a couple cups of coffee as I'm driving around to my jobs,,,   
Hmmmm 

Smoked coffee??


----------



## dcarch

miamirick said:


> I'm with you! My breakfast is a couple cups of coffee as I'm driving around to my jobs,,,
> Hmmmm
> 
> Smoked coffee??


I don't understand the very complicated rules here, so I am not posting a link.

But if you Google "Maple Bacon Smoked Coffee" you will find it.

dcarch


----------



## blueser

My favorite breakfast is a good ole cheeseburger, but hey this sounds like fun!!!


----------



## rlk438

I'm in for this one


----------



## dougmays

I think your on to something Rick...maybe double mesquite smoked coffee with apple wood smoked sugar and creamer


----------



## bmudd14474

main post updated with prizes.


----------



## xlchop

umm.. scrambled eggs don't do too good on my smoker.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






guess I'll try somethin' else in the morning.


----------



## redneck69

sweet...we are in


----------



## humdinger

dcarch said:


> I don't understand the very complicated rules here, so I am not posting a link.
> 
> 
> 
> But if you Google "Maple Bacon Smoked Coffee" you will find it.
> 
> 
> 
> dcarch


 If you can get your hands on a copy of "Imbibe" magazine, Issue No. 45: September/October 2013, there is a great article in their about wood-roasted coffee beans. The coffee is supposed to taste unique and different because the beans are "smoked" during roasting. It's really taking off in places like northern Cali and Maine.


----------



## bigsmoken

I'm not sure I understand the post a link thing....


----------



## donr

Too many ideas.

Hopefully I get around to actually making one of them this time.


----------



## eman

Got my dish done. got pics on my phone  How do i get them to puter so i can email????


----------



## jarjarchef

eman said:


> Got my dish done. got pics on my phone  How do i get them to puter so i can email????



a couple ways. Not sure what type of phone you have. If you can connect your phone to a computer with a data cable you can get access through "my computer" if it is a windows pc, not sure with mac. Most Apple  computers use iTunes to manage files. When you use my computer you will see a new drive show up. Open it and look for a file that says photos or pictures. Look there first. If not there look for a media folder with picture folder in it. Another folder could be a dcim folder......... that is the hard way.....

I most smart phones are tide to an email account already. Open the picture, tap on it and you should see some icons show up and one is to share. Chose the email you use and send to your address of choice.

hope that helps....if not the make and model of the phone helps answer better...


----------



## newsmokeguy

K its april did something ever happen with this? Did someone win? Thread kinda died.


----------



## jarjarchef

The entries were due by end of day yesterday. It will take Brian a few days to organize the entries and get a voting thread posted. Keep an eye out in the carousel on the home page. In the past he replaces the one telling about it coming with the voting thread.


----------



## newsmokeguy

Thx I am new here thought maybe only certain members got to see what happened?


----------



## jarjarchef

Nope no secret clubs here that I am aware of....... my sister likes tontease me about the OTBS and ask me if there is a secret hand shake for it...

But for the Throwdowns anyone can enter, based on the rules, and anyone can vote that is a member of the site..... get to see some relly cool stuff...


----------



## newsmokeguy

I must b missing the carousel thing I cant find any thread on it or place 2 vote


----------



## jarjarchef

Not up yet.


----------



## bdskelly

By the time this breakfast contest is completed it will be lunchtime!


----------



## newsmokeguy

ok wasnt sure jus don't want to miss it & yeah  ^^ may even be dinner time lmao!


----------



## humdinger

newsmokeguy said:


> I must b missing the carousel thing I cant find any thread on it or place 2 vote


 The "carousel" is that banner near the top of the home page where the featured articles or threads rotate and scroll automatically every 5 seconds or so. Watch for it to pop up there.


----------



## newsmokeguy

Thx I been checking it but still no change don't want to miss whatever happens when it does


----------



## timberjet

jarjarchef said:


> a couple ways. Not sure what type of phone you have. If you can connect your phone to a computer with a data cable you can get access through "my computer" if it is a windows pc, not sure with mac. Most Apple computers use iTunes to manage files. When you use my computer you will see a new drive show up. Open it and look for a file that says photos or pictures. Look there first. If not there look for a media folder with picture folder in it. Another folder could be a dcim folder......... that is the hard way.....
> 
> I most smart phones are tide to an email account already. Open the picture, tap on it and you should see some icons show up and one is to share. Chose the email you use and send to your address of choice.
> 
> hope that helps....if not the make and model of the phone helps answer better...


I have been using taptalk and it is pretty sweet. sends your pics right to the site.


----------



## jarjarchef

Timberjet glad to hear you got it figured out. Would hate for your hard work to not be shown.


----------



## newsmokeguy

^^^^ are the pix up somewhere? ^^^


----------



## bmudd14474

No Pictures Yet. I'm At The N.fl Gathering. Working On It In The Next Day Or So


----------



## newsmokeguy

Thx ^^^ standing by to see what all the hype is bout (:


----------



## newsmokeguy

Will that throwdown thing change when pics r up or do I click it to find out?


----------



## newsmokeguy

The pic in carousel I mean


----------



## eman

The pics will be here in the throw down forum so that everyone can vote on their favorite. The winners will get put on the carousel.


----------



## newsmokeguy

Thx ^^^ I keep checking


----------



## palladini

My breakfast, A bottle of Coke and and a Mae west


----------



## tucson bbq fan

Palladini said:


> My breakfast, A bottle of Coke and and a Mae west


Isn't Mae West getting kind of old?  I kind of like them a bit younger and alive myself...


----------



## bdskelly

Who won? Whats happening? Where are we? What time is it?


----------



## jarjarchef

BDSkelly said:


> Who won? Whats happening? Where are we? What time is it?



nope nothing yet. Brian posted last Saturday he was at the N Fl Gathering and would get it up in a day or so. I hope he and his are ok.


----------



## tucson bbq fan

jarjarchef said:


> nope nothing yet. Brian posted last Saturday he was at the N Fl Gathering and would get it up in a day or so. I hope he and his are ok.


Entries are now posted and voting has started


----------

